# 1 night in Rome



## kccpa (May 21, 2009)

I'm taking a Mediterranean cruise that leaves from Rome and ends in Venice.  I'll have one night before the cruise in Rome.  I'm looking for a recommendation on a reasonable place to stay that is close to attractions or within easy reach of the metro/train station.  Yeah, I know, I'm asking alot.     Probably want to see the Vatican and St. Peters at a minimum.

I know that I should book more time in Rome and take some extra days in Venice...but I know I'm going to miss my poochies and this will be the longest time I've been away from them.  It's a 12 day cruise.   With the extra days I'll be gone 15 days as it stands.  Oh...poor me!   

Thanks for any and all suggestions!

Kathy


----------



## Conan (May 21, 2009)

If it's the Vatican you want to see in a day maybe you should find a suitable hotel on the Vatican side of the Tiber River and save the City of Rome for a future visit.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...2884,12.456157&spn=0.011131,0.019054&t=h&z=16


----------



## sml2181 (May 21, 2009)

I was on the Ryanair website earlier today and by accident I clicked on their links for bed&breakfast accomodations and of course I had to have a look...
I saw this one near the Vatican and looked it up on Tripadvisor: 

http://rome-hotels.tripadvisor.com/...niel_s_Sweet_Home_B_B-Rome_Lazio.html#REVIEWS

So sorry, I don't know how to make a proper link. Obviously I haven't stayed here but it just caught my eye.

Oh, and I was directed to the following website: www.hostelworld.com.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 21, 2009)

kccpa said:


> I'm looking for a recommendation on a reasonable place to stay that is close to attractions or within easy reach of the metro/train station.



Rome is an easy city to get around. Their metro system will get you close to basically everything you want to see. 

But Rome is NOT an easy city to get around when you're hauling luggage. I'd stay close to Termini station, there are several one and two-star hotels there.

Here's a link to a cheap B&B very close to Termini. I have not stayed here, however. (I usually stay near the US embassy - best bang for the buck, in my opinion).  http://rome-hotels.tripadvisor.com/...203085-Reviews-Napoleon_Hotel-Rome_Lazio.html

Once you stow your bags, Rome is very walkable. The metros will get you further out if necessary.

If I only had one day in Rome, I would see the forum and colosseum. You can easily do that in a day without feeling rushed AND be close to the station.

Vatican in one day? Sure, it can be done. But you'll miss a lot, and probably feel rushed.

EDIT - I remember a Samantha Brown episode where she negotiated with a special "tourist taxi" to take her around Rome for the day. That's not really my style of travel, but if I only had one day in Rome, I'd look into it. I'll bet someone at the hotel could help you with that.


----------



## pwrshift (May 21, 2009)

The free Rick Steves MP3 audio tours may be of interest ... you can also get maps from this site:

http://www.ricksteves.com/news/travelnews/0602/italy_downloads.htm

Brian


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2009)

For Rome, I would look at the deals at www.booking.com  or www.gtahotels.com .   They often have good rates for better hotels.  I was in Bologna and Milan earlier this month and got 4* hotels in good locations close to the train stations where I was arriving and departing, for mid $60s and low $70s respectively.  I have a well located 4* booked in Vienna for July for $74.  These are all-in prices.


----------



## radmoo (May 22, 2009)

Listen, the pooches will wait another few days.
YOu're going all the way there and back . . .don't miss out on the opportunity to spend at least one more night in Rome and definitely a night or two in Venice.  I promise, you WON'T be sorry.
If you are looking for a FAB hotel in Venice, check out Ca'Angeli.  Its well located and reasonable.
And I can't imagine being in Rome without visiting the Forum and Colisseum. The Vatican and her museum will tak you the better part of a day, especially in summer crowds.

Many years ago there was a move, "If This is Tuesday, It Must Be Belgium"

We Americans just love to rush into a city, for instance Paris, and say "Where's the Mona Lisa, I'm double parked"

But give yourself some time to savor the European flavor.  While I'd love to do a Medi cruise, being on an American ship with American passengers just isn't the same as wandering the streets and canals of romantic Venice.

Just my opinion but I'm certain shared by many.


----------



## kccpa (May 22, 2009)

*Decisions...decisions...extra night(s) in Venice?*

Thanks all for your suggestions/recommendations.

Radmoo...you're absolutely right, I should take advantage of some extra time since I'm already there.  Will give it much more thought.  I know I tend to get homesick if I'm gone for 2 weeks.   And actually, the airfare is cheaper if I leave later.  

That then poses the question of where to stay in Venice.   

Again, I call upon my fellow Tuggers as to what they think.

Thanks again all!

Kathy


----------



## ScoopKona (May 22, 2009)

kccpa said:


> That then poses the question of where to stay in Venice.



The hotels near the train station have the best prices, but it is a long walk from there to the Piazza. I actually prefer it because you see a lot more of Venice that way.

The hotels on Lido island are nice, quiet, and not TOO spendy, but you'll need to take a vaparetto in every day. There are a couple nice timeshares there, too.


Do not under any circumstances get a hotel room that faces the Grand Canal. Yes, it's beautiful. Yes, it's romantic. And every delivery boat in Venice is making a horrible racket EVERY MORNING STARTING AT 4 A.M.  I paid $600/night for a room on the grand canal once. Checked out that morning and found a place near the station.

EDIT -- If you can find a place with a kitchen (and like to cook) DO IT! The Rialto fish market is my favorite market on the planet.  http://www.phototravels.net/venice/venice-rialto-market.html


----------



## Carolinian (May 22, 2009)

From the train station hotels, you can take the Vaporetto water buses down the grand canal to St. Marks Square.  Buy a day pass.  Of course, it is also a very pleasant, if a bit long walk as well.  I prefer the older boats with the wonderful open bow seats, but there do not seem to be many of those still in service.

Venice is harder to find good hotel deals that most Italian cities, but I would also check out Booking.com and GTAhotels.




ScoopLV said:


> The hotels near the train station have the best prices, but it is a long walk from there to the Piazza. I actually prefer it because you see a lot more of Venice that way.
> 
> The hotels on Lido island are nice, quiet, and not TOO spendy, but you'll need to take a vaparetto in every day. There are a couple nice timeshares there, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## radmoo (May 26, 2009)

Venice hotel - check out Ca'Angeli.it

We absolutely loved it.  Vaporetto stop is nearby and it's easy to get everywhere.  You won't be sorry - check it out on Trip Advisor which is GREAT resource for accomadations.


----------



## RDB (Jun 1, 2009)

kccpa said:


> I'm taking a Mediterranean cruise that leaves from Rome and ends in Venice.  I'll have one night before the cruise in Rome.  I'm looking for a recommendation on a reasonable place to stay that is close to attractions or within easy reach of the metro/train station.  Yeah, I know, I'm asking alot.     Probably want to see the Vatican and St. Peters at a minimum.
> 
> I know that I should book more time in Rome and take some extra days in Venice...but I know I'm going to miss my poochies and this will be the longest time I've been away from them.  It's a 12 day cruise.   With the extra days I'll be gone 15 days as it stands.  Oh...poor me!
> 
> ...



I'm curious what the cruise allows you to see between Rome and Venice?

By the time you fly to Rome and get into your room, you won't have time to see much of anything. Most likely you'll want to just crash. 

How many will there be traveling? I would not venture *alone * especially after dark.

And, what time the next day do you you have before catching the ship? Do you have time to see anything early, still check out and catch the ship?

I would have to squeeze another day or two at Rome. Animals will love and miss you no matter whether you are out of their sight for 15 days or 20!

Study the map of Rome. You will find most items of interest are within walking distance of the train station. Those will take up what little time you have. 

As stated, allow 1 day for the Vatican. I could have taken a quick run through the museum and chapel, scurried to the ruins and coliseum and Spanish steps and a couple fountains in one day, if by myself.  

How many hours do you have at Venice as part of the cruise? Then you have a flight to catch. 
We parked, took the water taxi to the square, toured the church and palace and walked out to the parking lot.  We were not with bags!


----------



## kccpa (Jun 4, 2009)

*A day in each..Rome & Venice*

Hi RDB,

The ship leaves Rome at 6pm so my plan is to arrive in Rome in the AM the day before the ship leaves.  That would give me about 2 days in Rome.  When we dock at the end of the cruise in Venice we have a full day for Venice and then the next day we disembark at about 9am.  Currently, my plans are to leave that day on a 1:45pm flight.  

I'll be traveling with a friend/co-worker and her 2 adult daughters & a boyfriend so we will be a large enough group to be safe, I believe.  

I've never been away for over 2 weeks.  And I hate to admit this but my one 2 week vacation to Scotland/England...I got homesick and ended up leaving a couple of days early.  I had a great time...but my own bed was calling me....plus my doggies.  

One thing that I DO/MUST check in is travel insurance.  I have one 13 year old Shephard who is starting to have some health problems.  If she gets sick I'd like to be able to cancel and minimize any of my travel costs.  But that's for another day to research.  

Thanks again all for your suggestions!

Kathy


----------

